# Paphiopedilum canhii



## cxcanh (Apr 9, 2011)

This one just bloom 3 days ago. It very small (one of smallest I've had)


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow ! :clap:


----------



## AquaGem (Apr 9, 2011)

I want 50 of those......


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 9, 2011)

AquaGem said:


> I want 50 of those......



$2 a plant in Hanoi or you can buy them by the Kilo in Lao.

Mick


----------



## Shiva (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice flowers.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 9, 2011)

wow!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 9, 2011)

That's amazing. The picture reminds me of Tom and Jerry!


----------



## Hien (Apr 9, 2011)

Was this one named after you , Canh ?
Is this smaller than thaianum, helenae or tralienianum?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 9, 2011)

thaianum is smaller as canhii,

canhii ---> helenae ----> tranlienianum


----------



## Jorch (Apr 9, 2011)

Very interesting flower! I like the horizontal petals 

What is the leafspan? I love the mottled leaves. I wouldn't mind 50 of those too! LOL :rollhappy:


----------



## fibre (Apr 9, 2011)

Hakone said:


> thaianum is smaller as canhii,
> 
> canhii ---> helenae ----> tranlienianum



It depends on the individual clone and your growing conditions. The leaf span of one of my helenae clones is smaller than the leaf span of thaianum. There is a lot of variation in the size of the leaves! You can get tranlienianum for example with leaves of 5 cm length or more than 12 cm! But the flowers are often of similar size ...


----------



## Hien (Apr 9, 2011)

Hakone said:


> thaianum is smaller as canhii,
> 
> canhii ---> helenae ----> tranlienianum



Ah, pretty small then . 
Cam on anh Tai nhieu.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2011)

I love your comparison photos, cxcanh. They are beautiful photos, besides being informative.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow. That's almost unreal. I love it!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 10, 2011)

Real tiny... I think I need a magnifying glass to really appreciate the flower..


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, really nice comparative shots!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2011)

I love it! I hope they will be available here soon. 
What conditions are you growing it in? Temps?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, that's tiny!


----------



## ORG (Apr 10, 2011)

It is really necessary to start the artificial propagation that the plants can come in trade very soon in an official way.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## emydura (Apr 10, 2011)

FAntastic. I didn't realise the flowers were that small.

David


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 10, 2011)

ORG said:


> It is really necessary to start the artificial propagation that the plants can come in trade very soon in an official way.
> 
> Best greetings
> 
> Olaf



Olaf, 

Flasks have been made and two crosses have been successful but as we have seen on this forum in other posts, mature plants are already in other countries.
P. canhii is definitely in Europe, China and Thailand. Its possibly also in Taiwan from what I have been told. Why would someone want a flask when flowering size plants are becoming available around the world?

I think little regard is given to the survival of a species in the rush to get published first. It has been a common theme over the years that the plants have been found, described and then collected out. The taxonomists are advertising the new species to the collectors before anything can be put into place to protect them.

Mick


----------



## Marc (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice photo's and the size of the flower amazed me, I thought it would be bigger.



ORG said:


> It is really necessary to start the artificial propagation that the plants can come in trade very soon in an official way.
> 
> Best greetings
> 
> Olaf



I couldn't agree more, we can only hope that this plant natural habitat isn't collected empty through black market trade. But seeing that there are collectors all over the world that are willing to pay to dollars for new found plants I'm not counting on this plants habitat getting spared.


----------



## Howzat (Apr 10, 2011)

CITES is not working. It only makes it harder for the small hobbyists to acquire new plants. That is why we (Australia) are 4-10 years behind countries, where only lip service to control illegal plants is provided.


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm traveling now so I can't check more often.
Yes this name after my name. 
The flower can be bigger, the earlier post for this one is one of the biggest, the flower side can be up to 8cm. Thank you for your viewing and comment.


----------



## Marc (Apr 10, 2011)

On my search to find the identity of that silly glaucophyllum noid hybrid I have I came across the following site:

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/paphio/saloon-62.htm

Now I don't understand japanese but as far as I can tell this is the site of a japanse orchid society. The page I linked shows some photo's of a presentation that includes in sity picks of Paph. canhii and also of Paph qingyonii and a new variety of gratixianum


----------



## baodai (Apr 10, 2011)

quietaustralian said:


> $2 a plant in Hanoi or you can buy them by the Kilo in Lao.
> 
> Mick


Hello All,
This is what canh said at the link bellow:
_"- A good lesson learn from Paphiopedilum helenae in the past as some or most of you should know already so the location I did not gave to any one (except the people I trust and the some authorities - I know detail location from my GPS)"_ and here is the link of what Canh said:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16167&page=3

Now, I wan to ask Canh, if you are the only one who knows about this location with GPS, how come there are kilos can be purchase. 


One, you could not be the one who discovered this paph. But you got this paph by orchid hunter. Now the orchid hunter let everyone else know the GPS location, (if so why didn’t you give some credits to the orchid hunter by mention their name when you registered this paph)


Two, if you are the one who discovered this paph and the one who knows the location, How come there are kilos of paph canhii in Lao? Are you collecting all paph canhii from the wild? Aren’t you supposed to protect them?
I thought you are the one who said “A good lesson learn from Paphiopedilum helenae in the past as some or most of you should know already so the location I did not gave to any one”. Please, don’t contradict yourself
Regards,
BD


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 10, 2011)

Marc said:


> On my search to find the identity of that silly glaucophyllum noid hybrid I have I came across the following site:
> 
> http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/paphio/saloon-62.htm
> 
> Now I don't understand japanese but as far as I can tell this is the site of a japanse orchid society. The page I linked shows some photo's of a presentation that includes in sity picks of Paph. canhii and also of Paph qingyonii and a new variety of gratixianum



I don't read Japanese either but my friend said it says "Introduction of the new species by Dr. Tanaka", The caption on the photo is in English and says canhii grows in Laos near the Vietnamese border.

Mick


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2011)

Just because it's named after him, doesn't necessarily mean he was the one who discovered it, does it?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2011)

No, but it does mean he got it registered.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice plant and flower! Congrats!
Everybody knows how the orchidmarket works. Many "legally" available species come out from jungle wild collected with CITES permits, however cites allows for trade only atreficially propagated plants.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2011)

NYEric said:


> No, but it does mean he got it registered.



slight correction here, if you don't mind, Eric: species are _published_, hybrids are registered.


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm so sorry for the one who just like to enjoin the beauties of the orchids world that always have to see something that they don't want to see. I also don't want to discuss about the name any more, everyone can read and have they own thinking. I collected around 20 plant of this species since I saw it in the wild even I saw a lot. (I'm not a hunter, just the orchid lover and just want to conserve it) but can be a mistake that I help to introduce this species to the public so all the orchid trader take that change to exploit it). Some people just try to write as more bad as they can just for one purpose is they want to now the location as soon as possible and it also cost them lest time to find it to sell. Finally they also success by taking a photos of my to show all orchids trader in Vietnam as a sample and use money to ask local people to find this species. I wish that I could do something difference. I will stop here for this thread. Thanks you all and best wish to everyone. Canh


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello, I'm with you. Many sangiis were taken onto many forums some year ago, when it was freshly discovered new specie. I remember well. Nobody had problems with that. About many anitums, too. Many thaianum photo will pulished (eg. on THIS forum) however thaianum is just become legally importable plant. I can tell that I will take a photo of my totally illegal canhii in bud(opened for today), but I don't care. Somebody offered me and I bought it. I didn"t wish it been digged out from jungle for my pleasure. It was only offered and I bought one. Story is no more.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2011)

At this point, the plant is named and being collected and sold. The failure of CITES enforcement, (or even the lack of such enforcement), to stop the sale of plants across borders due to technology is apparent. Hopefully efforts will be made to keep species surviving in their native habitat; as well as to keep them surviving in *any* habitat.


----------



## Hien (Apr 12, 2011)

cxcanh said:


> Hi everyone. I'm so sorry for the one who just like to enjoin the beauties of the orchids world that always have to see something that they don't want to see. I also don't want to discuss about the name any more, everyone can read and have they own thinking. I collected around 20 plant of this species since I saw it in the wild even I saw a lot. (I'm not a hunter, just the orchid lover and just want to conserve it) but can be a mistake that I help to introduce this species to the public so all the orchid trader take that change to exploit it). Some people just try to write as more bad as they can just for one purpose is they want to now the location as soon as possible and it also cost them lest time to find it to sell. Finally they also success by taking a photos of my to show all orchids trader in Vietnam as a sample and use money to ask local people to find this species. I wish that I could do something difference. I will stop here for this thread. Thanks you all and best wish to everyone. Canh



hello Canh,
I don't think you should feel bad or blame yourself about the fact that other hunters or collectors found out & start to collect the species as well.
This is an unavoidable scenario for any orchids, or even non-orchid plants ( even if you don't show the plants or disclose any information, sooner or later someone else could still stumble on the same location and collect the orchid & wipe clean the area anyway) It is nice to show the flower on the forum, we always want to see pictures of orchids ( myself, I love to see vietnamese orchids pictures) don't stop posting new photos of blooming orchids


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, thank you for showing us great shots of this one. I had no idea it was so tiny.

With plants being sold by the kilo, it is wonder how any population could withstand that kind of pressure for very long. Even common species become rare that way eventually. I heard a story about a phone call someone I know got that went something like this: "Hey Mr. X I've got 2000 Reallyrareorchidium XYZ. Do you want them?" And Mr. X said, "2000? What can I do with 2000 of them? I didn't realize that there were 2000 to be collected." 

And so it goes _*right now*_. Meanwhile governments (especially within their borders) are largely casting a blind eye or acting frankly silly (yes, I'm talking about Vietnam). The focus is put on exportation and smuggling while a brisk trade is going on within said countries. Hmmm....

Actually, the same thing is true here in Japan with what is left. I can buy kilos of collected _Den. monilforme, Bulbophyllums, Gastrochilus, Calanthe, Cyp. japonicum_, and on and on right online or at orchid shows or roadside stands. The only native orchid I know of that is carefully monitored is _Cyp. macranthos_, especially the ultra rare _v. rebunense_, found only on a small island off of northern Hokkaido. With the rest of the stuff it is open season 24/7.


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 14, 2011)

I still post photo on this forum, just not discuss about canhii issue in this thread.
Here more photo about this one but it have a bit different


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2011)

All nice and interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks! Would you be able to put the others back up, so we can compare? Your other photos seem to be missing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2011)

For the record, if someone offered me a wild-collected orchid, I'd probably take it, if for no other reason than I know I would try to save and grow it, and I don't know what fate it would have in other people's hands. No guilt here.


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 15, 2011)

I use photobucket to up load photo and now they are fixing so all photos I posted before are missing and hope that it will be fine soon.

Here the photo I post before:


----------



## Marc (Apr 15, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> For the record, if someone offered me a wild-collected orchid, I'd probably take it, if for no other reason than I know I would try to save and grow it, and I don't know what fate it would have in other people's hands. No guilt here.



An understandable position. Allthough I haven't goten confronted with this situation personally but I asked myself the question how I would handle the situation you describe.

I really wouldn't know to handle the situation. 

In regards to the species mentioned in this topic. I haven't seen them yet in Europe. But I wouldn't be suprised if it would have found it's way to private collection here and there.


----------



## hieuphysic (May 18, 2015)

Very nice! Can I get it? I wanna buy...


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2015)

You can get anything if you have the sources, especially in VN.  They were selling them by the kilo!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 18, 2015)

Truly beautiful!


----------

